
You can still make $ millions on the Mac App Store - mattiemass
https://medium.com/@denzhadanov/you-can-still-make-millions-on-the-mac-app-store-9c7134a924#.suumhgkwe
======
mrkgnao
Does PDF Expert support Touch Bar integration?

PS. I found it weird that

> More people and companies go paperless, fully relying on digital forms of
> documents. And here comes the PDF as the most popular file format.

appeared twice, word for word, in the article (a few paragraphs apart).

